# platinum black red dragon pair LOG



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ This is my first time breeding and please give any advice 

3/22/13 Start Conditioning today 

here the male ^^ and tomorrow I gonna start posting picture tomorrow


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very pretty male. I'm sure I saw him somewhere. How are you conditioning?


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

there are 2 glass jar, Both of them in both jar. Right now Carding the pair.. Everyday I will feed them 3-4 time.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How warm? What are you feeding? 

I'm not being rude, I'm just making sure you get the maximum benefit from your conditioning.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

84 Degree and High quileity betta Pellets 
I need to buy frozen bloodworm


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

That black beard on a white mask....is spectacular!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish!


----------

